
Does the Tech Industry Have a Drinking Problem? - matchilling
https://softwareiseasypeoplearehard.com/does-the-tech-industry-has-a-drinking-problem/
======
Porthos9K
No. The tech industry has a "driving people to drink" problem. This industry
is toxic, the pay sucks for most people, the hours and working conditions are
often those of a white collar sweatshop, and too many people use a bottle to
cope because they don't know or have access to a better way.

